# Best theater in NYC for opera in HD?



## janehere (Apr 9, 2012)

Actually, Manhattan, and I'm asking only about the sound. Possible theaters are Empire 25 on 42nd St. (already eliminated), Village 7 on Third Ave., Kips Bay 15 (with IMAX), Union Square Stadium, First and 62nd Cinemas, Ziegfield on W 54th. I know it won't sound live. Maybe "warmest" sound is what I'm looking for. Saw Manon yesterday at Empire 25 and the sound was dry, canned, and without nuance or richness. I'd like to try for better with the Ring. Thanks!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Try the Lincoln Center.


----------



## slowjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

What, there are other theaters except the met? what about the City theatre?


----------



## janehere (Apr 9, 2012)

My question is not about live opera on stage – it's about the Met's high definition broadcasts of live performances in real time, and then repeated a few times after the actual performances. These broadcasts are shown in movie theaters around the world, including some in NYC. So I'm asking about the quality of sound in the six Manhattan movie theaters listed in my original question, where the Met is showing these "HD" performances. Thanks.


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

I saw a movie at the Ziegfeld once. The place is almost unnaturally large. The sound for the film was harsh to my ears, which just could have been a problem with the film itself. Unfortuantely, I know nothing about opera broadcasts.

But check this out. You seem to have some responses here that contradict what I'm saying:

http://www.fodors.com/community/uni...ng-the-met-opera-in-hd-has-the-best-sound.cfm

I believe my brother-in-law goes to the Ziegfeld, and I don't think he has a problem with it.


----------



## janehere (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks! I didn't realize the Fodors site wouldn't email me that I had a response. They were pretty much unanimous for the Ziegfield, but now it seems that only the Village 7 and Union Square are participating in the May, 2012, re-broadcasts of the Ring, unlike the regular-season HD broadcasts. So I'll try Union Square.


----------

